# just starting out



## tom-c (Jun 6, 2011)

hey people im just wanting to start to bulk up a bit, i recently watched the film bronson and would like to get to a brawler build. I have just recieved charlie bronson's solitary fitness book and would like to build my body as naturally as possible. Im very clue less about how the brain, muscle and diet work though, ie i dont know what my diet should be like for this. I am currently around 15 stone and just over medium build naturally i have a stocky build but would like to tone this to the brawler style build if that makes sense?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Whatws your stats like.. You say 15 stone;

Age?

Height

Waist chest

Neck?

Eatin habbits, training habbits...


----------



## tom-c (Jun 6, 2011)

im 22

around 5ft 9

my jean size is either a 34 or 36 depending where from with a 32 leg length

my neck size is 16.5

my chest size is 43 and a 1/4

my current training was more just a general not to be a slob i would do a good hour or two on my fixed gear bike 3-4 times a week and would do a half hour 2-3 times a week on my rowing machine

as for eating habbits

breakfast-grapefruit and 2 slices of toast every morning

dinner-a sandwich(bread bun with generic filling ie ham,turkey, chicken whatever i have), with some crisps, apple and chocolate biscuit

tea-varies everytime but im a student so often pasta etc

and thats usually about it tbh

sorry i wasnt more clear im an absolute novice in terms of trainin ive never done it seriously before but am really commited to changing this i realise my exercises probably want training etc and i already plan to follow the bronson routine with isometric workouts n just wanted to know from people with experience. thanks, Tom


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

whos charles bronson !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

seriously tho, start by growing a big tash and shaving your head


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

tom said:


> im 22
> 
> around 5ft 9
> 
> ...


Change the breakfast to

1 Slice wholemeal

2 Eggs (Scram/ommlette)

Half a grapefruit

Better start to the day, but are you loosing weight or bulking?


----------



## tom-c (Jun 6, 2011)

i want to gain a bit maybe to a good 16 but more to bulk the size i am and make it solid, if that makes sense... sorry im no good with the terminolgy at the moment its still new to me. should i change any other meals or snacks etc? and yeah just gotta steal yours retro-mental ahaha


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

could change sandwich and crisps to tuna or chicken pasta with some nuts. white bread isnt the best neither is crisps and chocolate but im sure you know this


----------



## tom-c (Jun 6, 2011)

i had an idea it was bad but that sounds fine and affordable for me lol what you recomend for tea? should i cut out snacks? or eat specific times etc?


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

I would go into this slowly starting with the cores squats, press and deads anything else on top treat as bonus, keep your diet simple whilst trying to lower Carbs and sugars - read the stickies and experiment to find what works for you, I would place a greater effort into working on diet to start with than routine as your body is going to take a while to get fit enough to push, pushing it early will only break it, nice an easy mate


----------



## tom-c (Jun 6, 2011)

cool cheers andrew that sounds like the sensible solution i require


----------



## GoHardOrGoHome (Jun 9, 2011)

few weeks old now but:

getting the body of a brawler is a lot easier than a body builder, because you wont care about carrying fat. Its reeeeeeeallly hard to be big and have a 6pac.

Tom Hardy said he barely worked out for the film, just ate alot.. and its almost true for you.

Wake up and eat as much protien and brown rice/brown pasta as you can.

Eat every few hours of meat and slow burning carbs and lift heavy compound lifts. as you sound like your carrying quite a bit of fat now (no offence) you will actually lose some fat and gain muscle (this only really happens when your high bodyfat and not used to working out)

you wont get ripped but you should pack on muscle.

I did this when I was 17 to play adult rugby, I put on 2.5 stone in 3 months and dropped my bodyfat (from around 19$ to 17% - not accurate as it was from those electro scales)


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

If u wana look like bronson get retro to send u a mold of his face.


----------

